# What thread do you use and why



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey all,

I am just getting started in embroidery. lots of thread out there.

What thread do you use any why??

Thanks For the Info

andy


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use FuFu. It holds up very well. I had a guy, who does embroidery also, show me a tension test with FuFu and Madeira. He had me pull on both threads. Madeira snapped, FuFu didn't. Now I do have a cone of Madeira to do a machine test. I just got it, so I don't know yet and I've been using FuFu for almost a year now. I got the test of Madeira because it cost about a $1 less than FuFu when FuFu is on sale. About $3 if not. 

I can say this, what ever you decide to go with, make sure you can get it wholesale. I've seen Madeira go for about $7.50 wholesale and about $18 retail. You should never pay retail for the things you need to run your show, just my 2 cents.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I use ARC threads, but they do not make them anymore so when I start running out of them I will have to change. I have used Madeira and Isacord too. I will probably change to one of them.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I tried Isacord. It was just okay. Nothing that I would use as a first round pick.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

We use only 2 brands. Madeira and Robison-Anton. We've tried others but we never liked the result plus RA and Madeira probably have the biggest color palette to choose from when it comes to embroidery thread.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have more thread breaks with RA. I will agree, they have a lot of colors to choose from. But FuFu has just as many.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Your main difference in "runability" will be chosing a polyester rather than a rayon. People will swear by certain brands but some are actually rebrands. My Amaya came with ARC where the color numbers match to Ackermann..who makes isacord...so on an so forth. Pick a supplier that close to your shop and will give you good service AND understand the difference between weights and formulations.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

zoom_monster said:


> Your main difference in "runability" will be chosing a polyester rather than a rayon. People will swear by certain brands but some are actually rebrands. My Amaya came with ARC where the color numbers match to Ackermann..who makes isacord...so on an so forth. Pick a supplier that close to your shop and will give you good service AND understand the difference between weights and formulations.


I agree. I have the tester of Madeira because it's cheaper than FuFu and closer. They are out of Columbus and 2hrs south of Cleveland. So it could be a good bike ride for me when it gets warm out 

Keep in mind to find what ever brand you pick at a wholesaler. Thread can be high.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Madeira and Magni-glide bobbins. Best of what we have tried


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

We started with Madeira because that is what Hirsch supplied with the machine. That has remained our #1 choice. Our second choice is Robinson, not because of quality but becuase we always matched what we already had in stock, which was madeira. 
I like Maderia because they have 60 wgt, which we use quite often for small letters. We don't use their 60 wgt very ofter because I don't want to redigitize the design.
Robinson has a nice color selection and the thread seems to have better coverage.
We have used Magni-glide bobbins for a couple of years and are very happy with them.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We tried every kind of bobbin out there and they all changed tension as it ran down. We have only had 1 magni glide bobbin do that in the hundreds we have used since we switched.


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> I use ARC threads, but they do not make them anymore so when I start running out of them I will have to change. I have used Madeira and Isacord too. I will probably change to one of them.


I was told that the ARC was rebranded as Poly-X40. I don't know if it is really true, but The Embroidery Store sells it. You could get some and try it out. Wholesale Embroidery Supplies for Embroidery Professionals


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Madeira poly. I purchase from the PAS Store The PAS Store - Your One Stop Shop & One Stop Solution even though they are a two day ship for me because their shipping rates are great, they don't have any handling fees and their site is easy to navigate. Some suppliers have shipping and handling fees so even though you may order only one spool the other fees may be much more than the price of the thread.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I'm going to try out my test Madeira right now. Will post how I feel later on today.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Isacord (poly) is my main brand. It is what I started with when I bought my Bernina home machine. I also worked at the Bernina dealer store for a while and got a discount on supplies and kind of got obsessed with buying thread. So, I have almost every color Isacord makes (360+). I buy the larger spools from a wholesale source but it is nice to have a local outlet if I am running low on a color.
I also use Glide (Fil-Tec), Iris, Madeira, Robison-Anton and Sulky. 
Magna-Glide bobbins (Fil-Tec) are the only bobbin I use. Can't imagine life without them.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

If it matters, we run a Brother PR series and have had several thread breaks/shreds on a spool of Isacord black that we were trying. I know it is different for all machines but so far we have had good luck with Madiera so we probably won't keep testing different brands. We have tested some small Robison-Anton spools and haven't had any problems but haven't run very much of it so no final decision on it.

Like I said this is just our limited experience on a Brother.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

sassystitches said:


> If it matters, we run a Brother PR series and have had several thread breaks/shreds on a spool of Isacord black that we were trying. I know it is different for all machines but so far we have had good luck with Madiera so we probably won't keep testing different brands. We have tested some small Robison-Anton spools and haven't had any problems but haven't run very much of it so no final decision on it.
> 
> Like I said this is just our limited experience on a Brother.


I have a PR too. I also had the same issue with Isacord. RA does the same, but with the FuFu I have very few breaks. I did not have one break with the white Madeira I'm testing. It's 5000m so I have a good amount to test. I hope it holds up. I can get it cheaper than the FuFu.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Buechee said:


> I have a PR too. I also had the same issue with Isacord. RA does the same, but with the FuFu I have very few breaks. I did not have one break with the white Madeira I'm testing. It's 5000m so I have a good amount to test. I hope it holds up. I can get it cheaper than the FuFu.


Thanks for the input, I buy my Madeira from the PAS store. May I ask where you buy FUFU? I have read about it before but wasn't sure if I found anyone selling it wholesale. I will most likely stick with Madeira though. PAS store is cheaper on RA 5000m than Madeira and I thought about using some since I didn't seem to have trouble with the little spools but I haven't run much of it at all so can't judge yet. The Isacord black hasn't been horrible but I have had more breaks on it than my Madeira.

Just my experience so far, I am new to the business.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I get FuFu from here sewingsupplywarehouse.com , this a link to the thread page. And I got my Madeira from here allstitch.net , also the link to the page. 

Look at all the threads on the 1st link. They sell more than just FuFu.


----------



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information!!! I think I will give madeira a go.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Buechee.... how much do you pay for fufus 5000 mt cone?

I've been a fan for FuFus for the past 5 yrs.....used madeira, wonang, ackermann, brildor, marathon but nothing matches the quality and price combination that Fufus provides.

We consume 10000 cones a year (5000 mts) and are very happy with it. And they run better than madeira


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

Great information. I also have serious breakage with Isacord black, have recently tried some from Coleman and Co. and want to try a few other brands. Has anyone done much with Iris? Do you know if anyone has a good varigated thread in orange/red tones? Need these for a design with flames.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

tikino said:


> Great information. I also have serious breakage with Isacord black, have recently tried some from Coleman and Co. and want to try a few other brands. Has anyone done much with Iris? Do you know if anyone has a good varigated thread in orange/red tones? Need these for a design with flames.


Our parent company uses Iris thread in the six plants we run across the United States. We've been sewing with it for about four years now. It's colorfast and wash fast and runs really well. Full disclosure, our parent company, Ensign Emblem, liked the thread so much that it created EnMart, which now distributes Iris thread in the United States. 

As for variegated, I know Variations variegated thread is polyester. I think Madeira has a variegated thread too, but I'm not sure if it is poly or rayon.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Madeira has multicolored thread in rayon and poly. I didn't see orange-red on my thread cards although 2053 is a yellow-orange that might work for flames depending on how the design is digitized. If you call Madeira they can suggest what would work best.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

skits said:


> Hi Buechee.... how much do you pay for fufus 5000 mt cone?
> 
> I've been a fan for FuFus for the past 5 yrs.....used madeira, wonang, ackermann, brildor, marathon but nothing matches the quality and price combination that Fufus provides.
> 
> We consume 10000 cones a year (5000 mts) and are very happy with it. And they run better than madeira


 About $8.99 a cone for 5000m.


----------

